# Bank / Inventar wird net angezeigt



## Verflucht (29. Januar 2007)

wie ich oben schon beschrieben habe wird mein Inventar und die Bank net angezeigt :-( 
alles andere funst super ;-)


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

Und was möchtest du von uns?

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du wissen möchtest woran das liegen könnte oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du den Blasc Client benutzt gucke mal in den Einstellungen, denn du kannst dort einstellen was angezeigt werden soll und was nicht. Dann lade dein Char erneut hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und funktioniert es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verflucht (29. Januar 2007)

Funzt net :-( 

Alles schon probiert...

ausser wtf ordner habe ich noch nicht genacht, mache ich gleich mal... ;-)

wft ordner gelöscht und geht immer noch nicht :-( 

was kann ich jetzt noch machen?


----------



## Roran (29. Januar 2007)

Verflucht schrieb:


> Funzt net :-(
> 
> Alles schon probiert...
> 
> ...


Schon mal " FAQ und Hinweise " Durch gelesen ?


----------



## Verflucht (29. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Schon mal " FAQ und Hinweise " Durch gelesen ?




Ja, habe ich ;-) also

Die suchfunktion hilft mir net weiter :-( 
An sonsten alles gemacht & funzt immer noch nicht :-( 
Es wird ja auch alles super aktualisiert nur Bank, Inventar & Gold net :-( 

ich poste dann einfach mal die .lua ;-)


BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
		["Aman'Thul"] = {
			["Angeleyebank"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 22,
					["sta"] = 23,
					["spi"] = 23,
					["agi"] = 16,
					["int"] = 22,
				},
				["class"] = "Priester",
				["locale"] = "deDE",
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["settings"] = {
					["ScanEquip"] = 1,
					["ScanFactions"] = 1,
					["ScanTalents"] = 1,
					["ScanRecipes"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 10,
					["arcane"] = 0,
					["fire"] = 0,
					["shadow"] = 0,
					["nature"] = 0,
				},
				["armor"] = 37,
				["level"] = 2,
				["equip"] = {
					["Chest"] = "6098:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Shirt"] = "53:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "52:0:0:0:0:0",
					["MainHand"] = "36:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "51:0:0:0:0:0",
				},
				["race"] = "Zwerg",
				["pvprank"] = 0,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 12,
					["attackspeed"] = 1.900000090245158,
					["dps"] = 1.909774388403711,
					["damage"] = "2:5",
				},
				["faction"] = {
					["Eisenschmiede"] = 4000,
					["Die Exodar"] = 3000,
					["Sturmwind"] = 3100,
					["Gnomeregangnome"] = 3100,
					["Darnassus"] = 3100,
				},
				["guildname"] = "Angel Eyes",
				["talents"] = {
					["Heilig"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Schatten"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Disziplin"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["skills"] = {
					["Sprache: Zwergisch"] = "300:300",
					["Sprache: Gemeinsprache"] = "300:300",
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Zauberstäbe"] = "1:10",
					["Verteidigung"] = "4:10",
					["Streitkolben"] = "3:10",
					["Heilig"] = "1:1",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "1:10",
				},
				["health"] = 97,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
					["S"] = 0,
				},
				["mana"] = 169,
				["version"] = "2.0.0",
				["sex"] = 2,
				["guildrank"] = 5,
				["timestamp"] = 257412.1465865658,
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
				["guildtitle"] = "Admiral",
			},
			["Verflucht"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
					["attack"] = 302,
					["dps"] = 106.9670347612105,
					["attackpower"] = 297,
					["attackspeed"] = 2.600000123493373,
					["damage"] = "241:315",
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 130,
					["sta"] = 119,
					["spi"] = 51,
					["agi"] = 86,
					["int"] = 31,
				},
				["class"] = "Krieger",
				["locale"] = "deDE",
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["settings"] = {
					["ScanRecipes"] = 1,
					["ScanFactions"] = 1,
					["ScanEquip"] = 1,
					["ScanTalents"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 5,
					["arcane"] = 5,
					["fire"] = 15,
					["shadow"] = 5,
					["nature"] = 5,
				},
				["armor"] = 5733,
				["level"] = 64,
				["recipes"] = {
					["Kochkunst"] = {
						["Krokiliskensteak"] = 1,
						["Gekochte Muscheln"] = 1,
						["Mageres Wildbret"] = 1,
						["Krokiliskengumbo"] = 1,
						["Glitschhautmakrele"] = 1,
						["Glänzender Kleinfisch"] = 1,
						["Kojotensteak"] = 1,
						["Riesenmuschelrisotto"] = 1,
						["Gekochte Krebsschere"] = 1,
						["Gewürzbrot"] = 1,
						["Drachenodemchili"] = 1,
						["Gekochter glänzender Machtfisch"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Kodoeintopf"] = 1,
						["Eberrippchen in Biersauce"] = 1,
						["Trockene Schweinerippchen"] = 1,
						["Aas Surprise"] = 1,
						["Muschelriegel"] = 1,
						["Gerösteter Raptor"] = 1,
						["Scharfer geräucherter Barsch"] = 1,
						["Regenbogenflossenthunfisch"] = 1,
						["Gewürzter Wolfskebab"] = 1,
						["Rotkiemenfilet"] = 1,
						["Seltsam schmeckendes Omelett"] = 1,
						["Stoppelfühlerwels"] = 1,
						["Heißer Hetzer"] = 1,
						["Eigenartiger Eintopf"] = 1,
						["Kräutergebackenes Ei"] = 1,
						["Zartes Wolfsteak"] = 1,
						["Langzahniger Matschschnapper"] = 1,
						["Gedünsteter Sonnenschuppenlachs"] = 1,
						["Eierflip"] = 1,
						["Blutwurst"] = 1,
						["Klebriger Spinnenkuchen"] = 1,
						["Murlocflossensuppe"] = 1,
						["Undermine-Muschelsuppe"] = 1,
						["Scharfe Muscheln nach Goblinart"] = 1,
						["Pastete aus Geiferzahnleber"] = 1,
						["Dschungeleintopf"] = 1,
						["Frenzyfilet"] = 1,
						["Milde Schildkrötensuppe"] = 1,
						["Weisenfisch Supreme"] = 1,
						["Lebkuchen"] = 1,
						["Bussardbissen"] = 1,
						["Mithrilkopfforelle"] = 1,
						["Monsteromelett"] = 1,
						["Westfalleintopf"] = 1,
						["Spinnenkebab der Kaldorei"] = 1,
						["Sporlingschmaus"] = 1,
						["Verkohltes Wolfsfleisch"] = 1,
						["Großes Bärensteak"] = 1,
						["Steinschuppenkabeljau"] = 1,
						["Geräucherte Wüstenknödel"] = 1,
						["Geräucherter Weisenfisch"] = 1,
						["Rotkammgulasch"] = 1,
						["Krebsküchlein"] = 1,
						["Saftige Schweinerippchen"] = 1,
						["Geräuchertes Bärenfleisch"] = 1,
						["Teufelsfinne"] = 1,
						["Schmackhaftes Löwensteak"] = 1,
						["Gewürztes Wolfsfleisch"] = 1,
						["Gegrillter Bussardflügel"] = 1,
						["Scharfe Wolfrippchen"] = 1,
						["Geröstetes Eberfleisch"] = 1,
						["Spinnenwurst"] = 1,
						["Schwarzgebratene Forelle"] = 1,
					},
					["Schmiedekunst"] = {
						["Schwere Mithrilschulter"] = 1,
						["Frosttigerklinge"] = 1,
						["Eisenrankenhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Dunkelrunenhelm"] = 1,
						["Dunkeleisenpanzer"] = 1,
						["Leuchtende silberne Brustplatte"] = 1,
						["Tückische Mithrilklinge"] = 1,
						["Stahlbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Schwere Mithrilstulpen"] = 1,
						["Polierte Stahlstiefel"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Glitzernder Stahldolch"] = 1,
						["Arkanitdietrich"] = 1,
						["Blutseelenstulpen"] = 1,
						["Bronzener Kriegshammer"] = 1,
						["Grober Gewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Großes bronzenes Messer"] = 1,
						["Golddietrich"] = 1,
						["Echtsilberrute"] = 1,
						["Vulkanischer Hammer"] = 1,
						["Teufelseisenkettenhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Goldene Schuppenhelmkappe"] = 1,
						["Dunkelseelenschultern"] = 1,
						["Gurt der Dämmerung"] = 1,
						["Echtsilberchampion"] = 1,
						["Dunkeleisenpulverisierer"] = 1,
						["Teufelseisenkriegsbeil"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Obsidiangürtel"] = 1,
						["Bronzenes Großschwert"] = 1,
						["Der Zertrümmerer"] = 1,
						["Arkanitrute"] = 1,
						["Schwere bronzene Wurfpfeile"] = 1,
						["Grober Schleifstein"] = 1,
						["Robuster Eisenschlägel"] = 1,
						["Goldene Schuppenstulpen"] = 1,
						["Raue Kupferweste"] = 1,
						["Blaue glitzernde Axt"] = 1,
						["Imperiale Plattenrüstung"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Axt"] = 1,
						["Echtsilberstulpen"] = 1,
						["Gemusterte bronzene Armschienen"] = 1,
						["Goldener Eisenzerstörer"] = 1,
						["Kupferclaymore"] = 1,
						["Imperiale Plattenstiefel"] = 1,
						["Schweres Kupferbreitschwert"] = 1,
						["Thoriumarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Kupferstreitkolben"] = 1,
						["Herzsucher"] = 1,
						["Imperiale Plattenarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierte Kupferstulpen"] = 1,
						["Goldrute"] = 1,
						["Thoriumgürtel"] = 1,
						["Eisengegengewicht"] = 1,
						["Grüne Eisenstulpen"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Mithrilhelm"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Thoriumhandaxt"] = 1,
						["Dicke Kriegsaxt"] = 1,
						["Kupferaxt"] = 1,
						["Schneide des Winters"] = 1,
						["Strahlende Stiefel"] = 1,
						["Tödlicher Bronzepoignard"] = 1,
						["Leichter Obsidiangürtel"] = 1,
						["Eisenrankengürtel"] = 1,
						["Dunkelrunenstulpen"] = 1,
						["Mächtiger Eisenhammer"] = 1,
						["Schwere Mithrilaxt"] = 1,
						["Goldener Schuppenkürass"] = 1,
						["Dunkelrunenbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Goldene Schuppengamaschen"] = 1,
						["Thoriumhelm"] = 1,
						["Echtsilberbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Gewaltige Thoriumstreitaxt"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Streitaxt"] = 1,
						["Mithrilsporen"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Stiefel mit Versilberung"] = 1,
						["Verzauberte Thoriumklingen"] = 1,
						["Dunkeleisenhäscher"] = 1,
						["Imperiale Plattengamaschen"] = 1,
						["Mithrilschuppenarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Silberdietrich"] = 1,
						["Kupferstreitaxt"] = 1,
						["Strahlender Gürtel"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Gewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Eisenschildstachel"] = 1,
						["Schattensichelaxt"] = 1,
						["Strahlende Gamaschen"] = 1,
						["Mithrilschildstachel"] = 1,
						["Raue bronzene Schultern"] = 1,
						["Silberrute"] = 1,
						["Jadeschlangenklinge"] = 1,
						["Edelsteinbesetzte Kupferstulpen"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Mithrilbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Kupferkurzschwert"] = 1,
						["Rauer Gewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Thoriumrüstung"] = 1,
						["Kupferdolch"] = 1,
						["Schwere Mithrilbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Leichte erdgeschmiedete Klinge"] = 1,
						["Dunkeleisenplatte"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Gamaschen mit Versilberung"] = 1,
						["Wilddornpanzerung"] = 1,
						["Kupferne Kettenstiefel"] = 1,
						["Bronzenes Kurzschwert"] = 1,
						["Mithrilschuppenhose"] = 1,
						["Goldene Schuppenarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Kupferne Kettenweste"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Kupferschlägel"] = 1,
						["Teufelseisenkettenhemdkappe"] = 1,
						["Verseuchung"] = 1,
						["Imperialer Plattenhelm"] = 1,
						["Strahlende Handschuhe"] = 1,
						["Teuflischer Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Goldene Schuppenschultern"] = 1,
						["Strahlende Brustplatte"] = 1,
						["Leichter glutgeschmiedeter Hammer"] = 1,
						["Verdichteter Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Grüne Eisenschultern"] = 1,
						["Echtsilberdietrich"] = 1,
						["Dunkler Griff des Zerstörers"] = 1,
						["Perlengriffdolch"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Brustplatte mit Versilberung"] = 1,
						["Mithrilhelmkappe"] = 1,
						["Robuster Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Teufelseisengürtel"] = 1,
						["Großer schwarzer Streitkolben"] = 1,
						["Leichte himmelsgeschmiedete Axt"] = 1,
						["Teufelseisenrute"] = 1,
						["Kupferarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Verderbnis"] = 1,
						["Thoriumgamaschen"] = 1,
						["Verdichteter Schleifstein"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelter Mithrilhelm"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierte Kupferarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Wirbelnde Stahläxte"] = 1,
						["Grüner Eisenhelm"] = 1,
						["Eisenschmiedebrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Mithrilschulter"] = 1,
						["Stahlplattenhelm"] = 1,
						["Rauer Schleifstein"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Mithrilhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Arkanitchampion"] = 1,
						["Kupferne Kettenhose"] = 1,
						["Handschuhe der Dämmerung"] = 1,
						["Schwere Mithrilhose"] = 1,
						["Dunkeleisenzerreißer"] = 1,
						["Robuster Schleifstein"] = 1,
						["Gehärtetes Eisenkurzschwert"] = 1,
						["Mondstahlbreitschwert"] = 1,
						["Grober Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Sengende Goldklinge"] = 1,
						["Teufelseisenplattenhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Schwerer bronzener Streitkolben"] = 1,
						["Schwere Mithrilstiefel"] = 1,
						["Massive Eisenaxt"] = 1,
						["Rauer Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Funkelndes Mithrilrapier"] = 1,
						["Grüne Eisenstiefel"] = 1,
						["Verdichteter Gewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Frostwache"] = 1,
						["Thoriumstiefel"] = 1,
						["Imperialer Plattengürtel"] = 1,
						["Raue bronzene Stiefel"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Schultern mit Versilberung"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Stulpen mit Versilberung"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierte Kupferbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierte Kupferhose"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Mithrilhose"] = 1,
						["Phantomklinge"] = 1,
						["Kupferner Kettengürtel"] = 1,
						["Grüne Eisengamaschen"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierter Kupfergürtel"] = 1,
						["Schillernder Hammer"] = 1,
						["Thoriumschildstachel"] = 1,
						["Ebenholzmesser"] = 1,
						["Teufelsgewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Veredelter Mithrilzylinder"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Mithrilstiefel"] = 1,
						["Loderflammenrapier"] = 1,
						["Imperiale Plattenschultern"] = 1,
						["Bronzener Streitkolben"] = 1,
						["Robuster Gewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Schleifstein"] = 1,
						["Eiserne Gürtelschnalle"] = 1,
						["Grüne Eisenhalsberge"] = 1,
						["Grüne Eisenarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Rauer bronzener Kürass"] = 1,
						["Raue bronzene Gamaschen"] = 1,
					},
					["Bergbau"] = {
						["Silber verhütten"] = 1,
						["Gold verhütten"] = 1,
						["Teufelseisen verhütten"] = 1,
						["Echtsilber verhütten"] = 1,
						["Feuerspaltung"] = 1,
						["Eisen verhütten"] = 1,
						["Thorium verhütten"] = 1,
						["Mithril verhütten"] = 1,
						["Zinn verhütten"] = 1,
						["Erdspaltung"] = 1,
						["Stahl verhütten"] = 1,
						["Dunkeleisen verhütten"] = 1,
						["Kupfer verhütten"] = 1,
						["Bronze verhütten"] = 1,
					},
					["Erste Hilfe"] = {
						["Mächtiges Gegengift"] = 1,
						["Gegengift"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Runenstoffverband"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Leinenverband"] = 1,
						["Starkes Gegengift"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Seidenverband"] = 1,
						["Magiestoffverband"] = 1,
						["Wollverband"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Netherstoffverband"] = 1,
						["Leinenverband"] = 1,
						["Runenstoffverband"] = 1,
						["Seidenverband"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Magiestoffverband"] = 1,
						["Netherstoffverband"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Wollverband"] = 1,
					},
				},
				["equip"] = {
					["Waist"] = "31151:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Finger0"] = "27733:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Neck"] = "18404:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Trinket0"] = "28041:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Back"] = "25712:368:0:0:0:0",
					["Shirt"] = "3427:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Hands"] = "19143:2564:0:0:0:0",
					["Wrist"] = "19824:1593:0:0:0:0",
					["Trinket1"] = "19287:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Head"] = "27715:0:2944:2752:2961:0",
					["Finger1"] = "19325:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Chest"] = "24976:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "28494:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Shoulder"] = "25715:2488:0:0:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "24971:0:0:0:0:0",
					["MainHand"] = "21715:1900:0:0:0:0",
					["Ranged"] = "20038:664:0:0:0:0",
					["SecondaryHand"] = "25825:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Tabard"] = "28788:0:0:0:0:0",
				},
				["timestamp"] = 257185.7639214149,
				["pvprank"] = 0,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackspeed"] = 2.600000123493373,
					["attackpower"] = 758,
					["dps"] = 122.3186845635216,
					["damage"] = "276:361",
				},
				["guildrank"] = 2,
				["guildname"] = "Angel Eyes",
				["sex"] = 2,
				["version"] = "2.0.0",
				["mana"] = 100,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
					["S"] = 3,
				},
				["race"] = "Mensch",
				["health"] = 6352,
				["faction"] = {
					["Stamm der Zandalar"] = 14334,
					["Expedition des Cenarius"] = 10276,
					["Gnomeregangnome"] = 16467,
					["Ehrenfeste"] = 14372,
					["Ratschet"] = 6684,
					["Sturmwind"] = 32574,
					["Unteres Viertel"] = 275,
					["Zirkel des Cenarius"] = 13802,
					["Thoriumbruderschaft"] = 9020,
					["Die Seher"] = -4549,
					["Sturmlanzengarde"] = 26752,
					["Die Aldor"] = 4136,
					["Shen'dralar"] = 220,
					["Ewige Warte"] = 7032,
					["Sporeggar"] = 6344,
					["Die Exodar"] = 11435,
					["Gadgetzan"] = 7946,
					["Die Sha'tar"] = 2079,
					["Silberschwingen"] = 4314,
					["Der Bund von Arathor"] = 7117,
					["Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt"] = 1100,
					["Kurenai"] = 2100,
					["Holzschlundfeste"] = 1513,
					["Brut Nozdormus"] = -40845,
					["Wintersäblerausbilder"] = 55,
					["Blutsegelbukaniere"] = -39850,
					["Eisenschmiede"] = 29127,
					["Beutebucht"] = 10041,
					["Rabenholdt"] = 0,
					["Hydraxianer"] = 22332,
					["Argentumdämmerung"] = 42999,
					["Darnassus"] = 16180,
				},
				["talents"] = {
					["Furor"] = "0050005031255050010000503100005001000000",
					["Schutz"] = "2300000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Waffen"] = "0030000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["skills"] = {
					["Bogen"] = "302:320",
					["Reiten"] = "150:150",
					["Sprache: Gemeinsprache"] = "300:300",
					["Furor"] = "1:1",
					["Äxte"] = "300:320",
					["Erste Hilfe"] = "375:375",
					["Kochkunst"] = "344:375",
					["Armbrüste"] = "299:320",
					["Zweihandäxte"] = "189:320",
					["Schwerter"] = "325:325",
					["Schmiedekunst"] = "311:375",
					["Schild"] = "1:1",
					["Schwere Rüstung"] = "1:1",
					["Waffen"] = "1:1",
					["Schusswaffen"] = "216:320",
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Bergbau"] = "324:375",
					["Schutz"] = "1:1",
					["Dolche"] = "304:320",
					["Stäbe"] = "300:320",
					["Verteidigung"] = "319:320",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "300:320",
					["Wurfwaffen"] = "17:320",
					["Zweihandstreitkolben"] = "305:325",
					["Zweihandschwerter"] = "260:325",
					["Plattenpanzer"] = "1:1",
					["Angeln"] = "195:225",
					["Streitkolben"] = "325:325",
					["Stangenwaffen"] = "300:320",
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
				["guildtitle"] = "Gildenmeister2",
			},
		},
	},
	["version"] = "2.0.0",
	["obj"] = {
		["Teufelseisenvorkommen"] = {
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 12,
					["x"] = 48,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["Bergbau"] = 4,
			["loot"] = {
				["22573"] = 1,
				["23424"] = 4,
				["22574"] = 1,
			},
		},
	},
	["items"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
		["Seth"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 1,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 15,
					["x"] = 63,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 1,
		},
		["Keleth"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 62,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 64,
					["x"] = 79,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Nicole Bartlett"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 60,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 48,
					["x"] = 74,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
		},
		["Bösartige Teromotte"] = {
			["kills"] = 8,
			["loot"] = {
				["25436"] = 1,
				["24279"] = 4,
				["25434"] = 7,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 20,
					["x"] = 43,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 20,
					["x"] = 44,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [2]
				{
					["y"] = 20,
					["x"] = 45,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [3]
				{
					["y"] = 22,
					["x"] = 44,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [4]
				{
					["y"] = 23,
					["x"] = 44,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [5]
				{
					["y"] = 24,
					["x"] = 43,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [6]
				{
					["y"] = 25,
					["x"] = 43,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [7]
				{
					["y"] = 25,
					["x"] = 42,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [8]
				{
					["y"] = 24,
					["x"] = 42,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [9]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Karokka"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 60,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 19,
					["x"] = 45,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
		},
		["Erdbinder Tavgren"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 63,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 26,
					["x"] = 44,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
		},
		["Fennschreiter"] = {
			["kills"] = 2,
			["loot"] = {
				["25436"] = 1,
				["27676"] = 1,
				["25434"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 50,
					["x"] = 74,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 49,
					["x"] = 77,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [2]
				{
					["y"] = 54,
					["x"] = 77,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [3]
				{
					["y"] = 50,
					["x"] = 59,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [4]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 61,
		},
		["Halu"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 64,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 28,
					["x"] = 41,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 64,
		},
		["Nutral"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 65,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 41,
					["x"] = 63,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 65,
		},
		["Zauberhexer der Shienor"] = {
			["kills"] = 11,
			["loot"] = {
				["21877"] = 4,
				["25719"] = 6,
				["17056"] = 3,
				["13446"] = 2,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 18,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 17,
					["x"] = 50,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [2]
				{
					["y"] = 15,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [3]
				{
					["y"] = 14,
					["x"] = 48,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [4]
				{
					["y"] = 19,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [5]
				{
					["y"] = 18,
					["x"] = 50,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [6]
				{
					["y"] = 15,
					["x"] = 48,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [7]
				{
					["y"] = 14,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [8]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Wache von Zabra'jin"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 65,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 47,
					["x"] = 29,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 46,
					["x"] = 31,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [2]
				{
					["y"] = 45,
					["x"] = 32,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [3]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 65,
		},
		["Windhändler Lathrai"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["3466"] = 2,
				["2880"] = 2,
				["2901"] = 2,
				["23811"] = 1,
				["4382"] = 1,
				["4364"] = 1,
				["4399"] = 2,
				["4400"] = 2,
				["4357"] = 2,
				["4404"] = 2,
				["10648"] = 1,
				["5956"] = 2,
				["4363"] = 1,
				["10647"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 65,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 30,
					["x"] = 72,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 65,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Sumpfstrokzermalmer"] = {
			["kills"] = 3,
			["loot"] = {
				["24476"] = 2,
				["24401"] = 1,
				["17057"] = 1,
				["27858"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 47,
					["x"] = 19,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 47,
					["x"] = 20,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [2]
				{
					["y"] = 45,
					["x"] = 21,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [3]
				{
					["y"] = 45,
					["x"] = 22,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [4]
				{
					["y"] = 46,
					["x"] = 22,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [5]
				{
					["y"] = 44,
					["x"] = 21,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [6]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Doba"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["159"] = 1,
				["27695"] = 1,
				["27694"] = 1,
				["3713"] = 1,
				["2678"] = 1,
				["2692"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 27,
					["x"] = 42,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 63,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Msshi'fn"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 64,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 52,
					["x"] = 19,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 64,
		},
		["Puluu"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 64,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 28,
					["x"] = 40,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 64,
		},
		["Bauer Griffith"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 65,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 23,
					["x"] = 58,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 65,
		},
		["T'shu"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 63,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 50,
					["x"] = 19,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 49,
					["x"] = 19,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [2]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
		},
		["Frosch"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 1,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 54,
					["x"] = 78,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 1,
		},
		["Aufseher Baumlas"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 64,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 23,
					["x"] = 44,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 64,
		},
		["Sumpfstrokklingenklaue"] = {
			["kills"] = 4,
			["loot"] = {
				["24476"] = 1,
				["25372"] = 1,
				["17057"] = 2,
				["24401"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 46,
					["x"] = 21,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 45,
					["x"] = 21,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [2]
				{
					["y"] = 46,
					["x"] = 22,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [3]
				{
					["y"] = 45,
					["x"] = 22,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [4]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Seher von Umbrafenn"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 61,
			["kills"] = 3,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 80,
					["x"] = 84,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 82,
					["x"] = 84,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [2]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 61,
		},
		["Arkanistin Adyria"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 69,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 22,
					["x"] = 54,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 69,
		},
		["Sumpflichtbluter"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 62,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 51,
					["x"] = 19,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Mendorn"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 70,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 28,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 70,
		},
		["Empoor"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 63,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 26,
					["x"] = 44,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 25,
					["x"] = 39,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [2]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
		},
		["Neophyt der Aldor"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 70,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 35,
					["x"] = 60,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 70,
		},
		["Windrufer Schwarzhuf"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 56,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 64,
					["x"] = 80,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 56,
		},
		["Sklaventreiber der Blutschuppen"] = {
			["kills"] = 30,
			["loot"] = {
				["25349"] = 1,
				["24401"] = 6,
				["25383"] = 1,
				["28399"] = 1,
				["24476"] = 4,
				["27858"] = 1,
				["17057"] = 11,
				["24956"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 64,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 36,
					["x"] = 26,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 36,
					["x"] = 25,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [2]
				{
					["y"] = 36,
					["x"] = 24,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [3]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 25,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [4]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 27,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [5]
				{
					["y"] = 36,
					["x"] = 27,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [6]
				{
					["y"] = 35,
					["x"] = 26,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [7]
				{
					["y"] = 37,
					["x"] = 23,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [8]
				{
					["y"] = 38,
					["x"] = 23,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [9]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 24,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [10]
				{
					["y"] = 43,
					["x"] = 21,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [11]
				{
					["y"] = 43,
					["x"] = 20,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [12]
				{
					["y"] = 42,
					["x"] = 20,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [13]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 22,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [14]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 26,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [15]
				{
					["y"] = 38,
					["x"] = 27,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [16]
				{
					["y"] = 40,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [17]
				{
					["y"] = 41,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [18]
				{
					["y"] = 43,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [19]
				{
					["y"] = 44,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [20]
				{
					["y"] = 44,
					["x"] = 26,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [21]
				{
					["y"] = 45,
					["x"] = 25,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [22]
				{
					["y"] = 46,
					["x"] = 25,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [23]
				{
					["y"] = 45,
					["x"] = 26,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [24]
				{
					["y"] = 43,
					["x"] = 27,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [25]
				{
					["y"] = 37,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [26]
				{
					["y"] = 38,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [27]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 63,
		},
		["Junger Sporensegler"] = {
			["kills"] = 2,
			["loot"] = {
				["25454"] = 1,
				["25456"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 61,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 50,
					["x"] = 70,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 49,
					["x"] = 76,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [2]
				{
					["y"] = 48,
					["x"] = 76,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [3]
				{
					["y"] = 67,
					["x"] = 80,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [4]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 60,
		},
		["Krallanier der Shienor"] = {
			["kills"] = 31,
			["loot"] = {
				["25400"] = 1,
				["25719"] = 14,
				["21877"] = 11,
				["17056"] = 9,
				["25349"] = 1,
				["27854"] = 2,
				["14047"] = 6,
				["25399"] = 1,
				["25372"] = 1,
				["28399"] = 1,
				["25351"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 19,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 20,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [2]
				{
					["y"] = 18,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [3]
				{
					["y"] = 18,
					["x"] = 50,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [4]
				{
					["y"] = 17,
					["x"] = 50,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [5]
				{
					["y"] = 17,
					["x"] = 51,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [6]
				{
					["y"] = 18,
					["x"] = 51,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [7]
				{
					["y"] = 16,
					["x"] = 50,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [8]
				{
					["y"] = 15,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [9]
				{
					["y"] = 14,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [10]
				{
					["y"] = 14,
					["x"] = 48,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [11]
				{
					["y"] = 13,
					["x"] = 48,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [12]
				{
					["y"] = 16,
					["x"] = 49,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [13]
				{
					["y"] = 19,
					["x"] = 48,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [14]
				{
					["y"] = 14,
					["x"] = 50,
					["zt"] = "Wälder von Terokkar",
					["zone"] = 30007,
				}, -- [15]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Fedryen Flinkspeer"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["25526"] = 1,
				["24417"] = 1,
				["25835"] = 1,
				["23814"] = 1,
				["31356"] = 1,
				["31402"] = 1,
				["25735"] = 1,
				["29194"] = 1,
				["28632"] = 1,
				["23618"] = 1,
				["24412"] = 1,
				["29720"] = 1,
				["25736"] = 1,
				["31804"] = 1,
				["24429"] = 1,
				["29170"] = 1,
				["22922"] = 1,
				["25737"] = 1,
				["29171"] = 1,
				["29192"] = 1,
				["31391"] = 1,
				["24183"] = 1,
				["30623"] = 1,
				["29173"] = 1,
				["29174"] = 1,
				["25838"] = 1,
				["31390"] = 1,
				["25869"] = 1,
				["25836"] = 1,
				["29721"] = 1,
				["22918"] = 1,
				["28271"] = 1,
				["29172"] = 1,
				["31392"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 63,
					["x"] = 79,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 60,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Rilak der Erlöste"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 63,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 20,
					["x"] = 52,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
		},
		["Eral"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["5042"] = 12,
				["4470"] = 12,
				["11285"] = 12,
				["28053"] = 12,
				["18256"] = 12,
				["29014"] = 12,
				["6532"] = 12,
				["3713"] = 12,
				["2928"] = 12,
				["4498"] = 12,
				["4497"] = 12,
				["28061"] = 12,
				["28056"] = 12,
				["29013"] = 12,
				["4496"] = 12,
				["11284"] = 12,
				["5048"] = 11,
				["28060"] = 12,
				["14341"] = 12,
				["4499"] = 11,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 70,
					["x"] = 61,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 60,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Gshaff"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 64,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 49,
					["x"] = 19,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 64,
		},
		["Araac"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 60,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 19,
					["x"] = 47,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
		},
		["Verzauberin der Blutschuppen"] = {
			["kills"] = 24,
			["loot"] = {
				["24401"] = 1,
				["25398"] = 1,
				["24476"] = 3,
				["27858"] = 1,
				["17057"] = 7,
				["25368"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 64,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 33,
					["x"] = 25,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
				{
					["y"] = 35,
					["x"] = 26,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [2]
				{
					["y"] = 36,
					["x"] = 25,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [3]
				{
					["y"] = 37,
					["x"] = 24,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [4]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 24,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [5]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 25,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [6]
				{
					["y"] = 40,
					["x"] = 25,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [7]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 26,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [8]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 27,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [9]
				{
					["y"] = 38,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [10]
				{
					["y"] = 36,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [11]
				{
					["y"] = 36,
					["x"] = 26,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [12]
				{
					["y"] = 38,
					["x"] = 23,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [13]
				{
					["y"] = 45,
					["x"] = 22,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [14]
				{
					["y"] = 44,
					["x"] = 21,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [15]
				{
					["y"] = 42,
					["x"] = 20,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [16]
				{
					["y"] = 41,
					["x"] = 21,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [17]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 22,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [18]
				{
					["y"] = 37,
					["x"] = 26,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [19]
				{
					["y"] = 36,
					["x"] = 24,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [20]
				{
					["y"] = 37,
					["x"] = 27,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [21]
				{
					["y"] = 42,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [22]
				{
					["y"] = 43,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [23]
				{
					["y"] = 44,
					["x"] = 27,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [24]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 29,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [25]
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 28,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [26]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 63,
		},
		["Friedensbewahrer von Shattrath"] = {
			["minlevel"] = 70,
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 39,
					["x"] = 44,
					["zt"] = "Shattrath",
					["zone"] = 30006,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 70,
		},
		["Mycah"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["25550"] = 8,
				["24539"] = 8,
				["30156"] = 8,
				["25548"] = 8,
				["27689"] = 8,
				["25827"] = 8,
				["22916"] = 8,
				["29150"] = 8,
				["25828"] = 8,
				["22906"] = 8,
				["29149"] = 8,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 64,
			["loc"] = {
				{
					["y"] = 51,
					["x"] = 17,
					["zt"] = "Zangarmarschen",
					["zone"] = 30008,
				}, -- [1]
			},
			["minlevel"] = 64,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Eiin"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["4341"] = 2,


----------



## Roran (30. Januar 2007)

Verflucht schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich ;-) also
> 
> Die suchfunktion hilft mir net weiter :-(
> An sonsten alles gemacht & funzt immer noch nicht :-(
> ...



Die LUA hilft nicht weiter.

Wenn schon dann die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua ( World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler )
und die Debug.txt aus dem World of Warcraft\BLASC Ordner.


----------



## Verflucht (30. Januar 2007)

> 29.01.2007 09:44:12<<- Lade RSS
> 29.01.2007 09:44:13<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
> 29.01.2007 09:44:13<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
> 29.01.2007 09:44:13->> WoW Build Version: 6337
> ...


----------



## Roran (31. Januar 2007)

> 29.01.2007 09:44:13<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228


Du hast eine alte Version.
Lösch mal die Datei BLASC.exe aus dem BLASC Verzeichnis,
was Du da machen mußt, findest Du oben in den Sticky von mir, " Wie erstelle ich eine Visitenkarte ".

Und achte bitte in ZUkunft,
das Du Deinen Account Name aus diesen Dateien löschst so wie ich das gemacht hab mit den XXXXXXX.
Es ist Dein Account, es kann ganz schnell passieren, das einer dann noch das Passwort raus bekommt und schon ist das geheule groß,
wenn der Account gehackt wurde.

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das sowaspassiert,
aber es erleichtert denen die Arbeit sehr.

Also achtet bitte alle in Zukunft etwas darauf.
Es ist Eurer Account. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verflucht (31. Januar 2007)

vielen lieben dank ;-) 

und super schneller hilfreicher Support habt ihr !!! *großes lob*


----------

